# My First Drill



## Josh Spark (Jun 19, 2008)

Iv bin working for just under a year now and i think its time buy a drill, but i dont no what as well as i dont what to spend to much money.

Iv seen this in the argos, but iv never seen the make before
http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/catalogId/1500001001/partNumber/7110120.htm

check it out and tell me what you think.
cheers josh.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

First off, you get what your pay for. You buy a cheap one now and you'll be looking for another not too far in teh future. In your area, I think I would look for a Bosch.


----------



## Jeff000 (Jun 18, 2008)

I agree, a good drill is worth its, if you buy a cheap one you will be looking for another shortly. 
I have been doing this for just over a year and seen a couple starters go through a couple cheap drills before buying a real one. My dewalt (not sure if you can get those there) has seen a few trips to the floor off my 4 and 6 foot latter and still going strong without hardly a scratch. 

Also can I ask what use it will be generally seeing? I assume since you made it a year without one its just light general use.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

36 Years ago I bought my first drill a Miluakee 1/2 drill similar to the hole hog, except it is all metal, $65.00 used. I still use that drill.


----------



## Jeff000 (Jun 18, 2008)

brian john said:


> 36 Years ago I bought my first drill a Miluakee 1/2 drill similar to the hole hog, except it is all metal, $65.00 used. I still use that drill.


Now THAT is impressive!
It must be heavy as hell, but you will probably never kill it.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

I have a Milwaukee 0234-1 (1/2" magnum) drill that is close to 22 years old now and has only needed new brushes once.


----------



## HighWirey (Sep 17, 2007)

I do not know the brands available in the UK. I always attempted to Buy American, which I usually equated to Milwalkee. Liked their 'hole shooter series' till they came out with that goofy quick disconnect line cord. Motors never pooped out, however those line cords (at the drill end connector) brought me to my knee$!

Good luck on your choice.

In later years, any of my men supplied their own cordless drill motors. It seems that many preferred DeWalt.

Work'in For That Free Tee . . .


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Buy the absolute best one you can afford and you will have it a good long while.


----------



## iAmCam (Dec 3, 2007)

Don't buy that pos... Get something "construction" quality. Don't by something that an average joe would buy for hanging up photos on the wall. You get what you pay for. Pay the extra and get a new lithium ion ones.


----------



## piette (Feb 7, 2008)

Keep in mind ridgid has the lifetime service agreement on their drills and it DOES cover batteries. Well worth to me to buy the ridgid. 

Jeff


----------



## heel600 (Oct 31, 2007)

piette said:


> Keep in mind ridgid has the lifetime service agreement on their drills and it DOES cover batteries. Well worth to me to buy the ridgid.
> 
> Jeff


I bought a Husky socket set at HD years ago. Lifetime warenty. Now a wrench broke, and they say I have to send it some place, and they'll send me another one. That wasn't what theysaid when I bought the set.

If they don't change their policies (but they will), they will find some other way to cheap out on their promise, like you have to pay freight both ways, and it'll take 6-8 weeks to get your drill back, and they might say you abused it because the case has some scratches on it.

And rigid is just a name that home depot puts on their tools, I was told they were made by emerson. AT&T doesn't make phones, they lease their name to TCP. The store can even say AT&T, but it's not.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

heel600 said:


> And rigid is just a name that home depot puts on their tools, I was told they were made by emerson.


 
Just to set the record straight Emerson owns,

Alber, AMS Suite, AmTech, Aperture, Appleton, Artesyn, ASCO, Astec, ATX, Baumann, Bettis, Branson, Branson Sonifer, Bransonic, Bristol, Browning, Cambridge, CESET,
Clive Samuels, ClosetMaid,ComfortAlert, Control Concepts, Control Techniques, ControlWave, Copeland, Copeland Modular Gas Compression, CSI, CurleeDaniel, Dantorque, DeltaV, Dirt Hound, E2Facility Management Systems, EasyHeat, EDCO, Electrical Reliability Services, El-O-Matic, Emerson Air Comfort Products, Emerson Climate Tech, Flow Controls, Emerson Heat Products, Emerson Motors, Emerson Network Power, DC Power Solutions, Embedded Computing, EnTech, Field Q, Fisher, Flo Healthcare, Flo Boss, Francel, Fusite, goClean, Hurst, Hytork, InSinkErator, Intelligent Store, Interceptor, Islatrol, Johnson, Kato, Knaack, Knurr, Kop-Flex, KVT Tech., Leroy-Somer, Liebert, Lionville, McGill, McGill Micro Motion, Midwest Microwave, Mobrey, Morse, Nelson, Nelson Heat Trace, NetReach, NetSpan, NetSure, NetXTend, Ovation, Plantweb, PROVOX, RIDGID, ROC, Rollway, Rosemont,Rosemont Tank Radar, RS3, Sealmaster, Shafer, Smart SIS, Smart Wireless, SmartProcess, Sola/Hevi-Duty SR Drives, Stratos, SureService, Tartarini, Tescom, Therm-O-Disc, U.S.Motors, UltraTech, WDPF, Weather Guard, White-Rogers


----------



## heel600 (Oct 31, 2007)

randomkiller said:


> Just to set the record straight Emerson owns,
> 
> Alber, AMS Suite, AmTech, Aperture, Appleton, Artesyn, ASCO, Astec, ATX, Baumann, Bettis, Branson, Branson Sonifer, Bransonic, Bristol, Browning, Cambridge, CESET,
> Clive Samuels, ClosetMaid,ComfortAlert, Control Concepts, Control Techniques, ControlWave, Copeland, Copeland Modular Gas Compression, CSI, CurleeDaniel, Dantorque, DeltaV, Dirt Hound, E2Facility Management Systems, EasyHeat, EDCO, Electrical Reliability Services, El-O-Matic, Emerson Air Comfort Products, Emerson Climate Tech, Flow Controls, Emerson Heat Products, Emerson Motors, Emerson Network Power, DC Power Solutions, Embedded Computing, EnTech, Field Q, Fisher, Flo Healthcare, Flo Boss, Francel, Fusite, goClean, Hurst, Hytork, InSinkErator, Intelligent Store, Interceptor, Islatrol, Johnson, Kato, Knaack, Knurr, Kop-Flex, KVT Tech., Leroy-Somer, Liebert, Lionville, McGill, McGill Micro Motion, Midwest Microwave, Mobrey, Morse, Nelson, Nelson Heat Trace, NetReach, NetSpan, NetSure, NetXTend, Ovation, Plantweb, PROVOX, RIDGID, ROC, Rollway, Rosemont,Rosemont Tank Radar, RS3, Sealmaster, Shafer, Smart SIS, Smart Wireless, SmartProcess, Sola/Hevi-Duty SR Drives, Stratos, SureService, Tartarini, Tescom, Therm-O-Disc, U.S.Motors, UltraTech, WDPF, Weather Guard, White-Rogers


Is that all?

I'm not so sure I get your point.

:confused1:


----------



## piette (Feb 7, 2008)

heel600 said:


> I bought a Husky socket set at HD years ago. Lifetime warenty. Now a wrench broke, and they say I have to send it some place, and they'll send me another one. That wasn't what theysaid when I bought the set.
> 
> If they don't change their policies (but they will), they will find some other way to cheap out on their promise, like you have to pay freight both ways, and it'll take 6-8 weeks to get your drill back, and they might say you abused it because the case has some scratches on it.
> 
> And rigid is just a name that home depot puts on their tools, I was told they were made by emerson. AT&T doesn't make phones, they lease their name to TCP. The store can even say AT&T, but it's not.


To be honest I have two ridgid cordless kits. I bought a second one the day after christmas when it was marked down to $300 for a five piece kit with a dual charger and two batteries. For me, I have a ridgid repair house only 10 miles from me. I have used my lifetime service agrremnet on numberous occasions. I have never had anything take longer than just a couple days. Never, ever have they said I abused anything, and my stuff gets beat on. If you check Ridgids site you will find a Ridgid repair center is not located all that far from most places in this country, so shipping should never be an issue. 

But what you want, but I never have to buy another cordless drill again or batteries. My lifetime service agreement assures me of that.

Jeff


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

heel600 said:


> Is that all?
> 
> I'm not so sure I get your point.
> 
> :confused1:


You said Ridgid is made by Emerson and just a name the depot puts on thier tools. That isn't the case, Ridgid isn't really Ridgid anymore, yes the old hand tools are the same but the newer powertools are just stuff turned out by another part of Emerson and labeled Ridgid. But, they legally own the name.


----------



## Jeff000 (Jun 18, 2008)

piette said:


> But what you want, but I never have to buy another cordless drill again or batteries. My lifetime service agreement assures me of that.
> 
> Jeff


 
Unless in 5 years you want the model thats smaller, weighs half as much and lasts 5 times as long.... 
Technology assures me of that. 

I am all for buying something that lasts a long time, but at the same time there is a point where its worth spending the money to buy the new better tool.


----------



## ralph (Apr 6, 2008)

I think that it covers if the drill starts acting up, but what if I break it by dropping it or something ?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

ralph said:


> I think that it covers if the drill starts acting up, but what if I break it by dropping it or something ?


 
If your talking ridgid I dont think they care if you throw it under a bus, they even cover batteries.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

If I was in the UK, looking for a cordless hammerdrill, I'd probably look at Bosch, AEG, and Panasonic. Not sure if you can get Milwaukee over there, but that's my first choice in the states. If you want to go all-out, HILTI is tops no matter where in the world you live.


----------



## ralph (Apr 6, 2008)

I didnt know that. I am looking to get another drill, so im going to check those rigids out.


----------



## dowmace (Jan 16, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> If I was in the UK, looking for a cordless hammerdrill, I'd probably look at Bosch, AEG, and Panasonic. Not sure if you can get Milwaukee over there, but that's my first choice in the states. If you want to go all-out, HILTI is tops no matter where in the world you live.



I've said it before and I'll say it again go brick red and you'll never go back, HILTI is the only way to fly all of my current power tools are hilti and I'll never go back to anything else, I burned up my small hammer drill sent it back to hilti and had it back 2 weeks later almost brand new (new case on it to boot!)

Although hilti has a major manufacturing and distribution center not 10 mins from my house :thumbsup:


----------



## chenley (Feb 20, 2007)

Sure beats my first drill :jester:


----------

